# Cutting in panel.



## Mcsparkin (Sep 12, 2012)

What method do you use to cut in a panel? Do you leave main breaker ON while bringing the wires into the box to allow there to be a couple ccts live for work lights/chargers/etc. Do you cut all power and do it all unenergized? Any tips(besides not touching open bus bars)? Much appreciated.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

We're supposed to deenergize.....

~CS~


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Mcsparkin said:


> What method do you use to cut in a panel? Do you leave main breaker ON while bringing the wires into the box to allow there to be a couple ccts live for work lights/chargers/etc. Do you cut all power and do it all unenergized? Any tips(besides not touching open bus bars)? Much appreciated.


Shutting down the panel is a pretty good option.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Not sure what you mean by cutting in, but if I have to cut the panel into the wall I will be having to run the SEC into a connector for that cable. I want it off. If I can I will yank the meter. Then once all my wires are landed, or at least the neutrals and grounds, I may relive if I need the power.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

What does cutting in a panel mean?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Cow said:


> What does cutting in a panel mean?


Terminating your branch circuit conductors within the panel.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Ohh.. I call that landing circuits.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

JohnR said:


> Ohh.. I call that landing circuits.


..which makes more sense


----------



## bmailman20 (Jan 4, 2013)

Where are your circuits flying in from that they need to be "landed? Do you need to get clearance from the control tower? Lol. 

Here, we "cut-in" our switches, outlets, and panels. It's interesting to see different terminology used in different locations.


----------



## Toto (Jul 27, 2011)

most electricians I've worked with turn main off unless its just a few circuits. I feel that working the panel hot takes too long so I usually find some time when no one is using power and go for it. Unless it's a few circuits or something small.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Depends on the situation for me... 

If trades or homeowner absolutely needs the panel on, I'll leave it on an work slow and careful. 

Otherwise it's better off because I can go quick and fast!

Terminology is funny, I would also call it cutting in or terminating. I've never heard landing ccts before.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I've never ever everrrr worked in a hot panel before when cutting in circuits :whistling2:

:laughing:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

bmailman20 said:


> Where are your circuits flying in from that they need to be "landed? Do you need to get clearance from the control tower? Lol.
> 
> Here, we "cut-in" our switches, outlets, and panels. It's interesting to see different terminology used in different locations.


Yeah I hear people on here say cutting in and it drives me nuts how stupid it sounds. For me its tie-in or terminate


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I never heard of POCO until I found ET. It's a term never used here, and I find myself saying it around other electricians and they look at me like I'm from Neptune.


----------



## Buckrduck (Mar 1, 2013)

I call it landing too ... Guess next time all call the tower


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I've also heard it called 'buttoning up'.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

If I take the deadfront off of an energized panel for any reasons other than troubleshooting, I'm history. 

Most of our panels are set up with gutters either above or below them. We'll pipe into the gutters, do our thing and get our conductors to an approximate length, schedule a shutdown and make the final connections.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I never heard of POCO until I found ET. It's a term never used here, and I find myself saying it around other electricians and they look at me like I'm from Neptune.


Like,man what's a noodle?


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

thegoldenboy said:


> schedule a shutdown and make the final connections.


 I have a 4:30 am shutdown tomorrow.

It will take me longer to walk in than it will to change the breaker.


----------



## foothillselectrical (Mar 17, 2013)

We call it "cutting in" in SC too. Here, cutting-in is removing the sheathing, routing the neutrals and grounds, and tie wrapping the conductors neatly. Terminating is what we call installing the branch breakers and landing the wires during trim out.

I cut in my panel during the rough-in, prior to inspection. Have all nuetrals and grounds landed, a temporary recep and breaker installed for each floor, and a "rough-in breaker" installed for the HVAC system. When I get ready to terminate the panel at trim-out I can work it hot if need be because at this point I am simply landing wires on breakers. If there are no other trades present needing power, I open the main.

We ALWAYS had the HVAC guys call us to make a special trip when they installed their system. The set their own disconnect, but we had to put in the breakers. Several years ago I bought a stock of 30, 40, and 50A breakers to install during the rough-in, and swap out during the trim-out. This saved us that extra trip to get the heat and air on. During the trim-out I just swap the breaker with a new one and put the temp back on the van for the next job.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

bobelectric said:


> Like,man what's a noodle?


A weird mans idea of a neutral.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

bobelectric said:


> Like,man what's a noodle?


Like, man, its a piece of pasta.










*DUH!!*


----------



## 100wattskunk (Mar 13, 2013)

Here in K.y., I've only ever heard the term "cutting in" or "tie-in"....Granted, I'm only an apprentice....("landing"...wtf?)


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

"Cutting in"? What are you cutting?
I cut in new panels all the time , meaning I "cut" the sheetrock to get a new panel in, or I cut in a new receptacle or switch box.
I do ofcourse, "land" wires into a panel.


----------



## 100wattskunk (Mar 13, 2013)

aftershockews said:


> "Cutting in"? What are you cutting?
> I cut in new panels all the time , meaning I "cut" the sheetrock to get a new panel in, or I cut in a new receptacle or switch box.
> I do ofcourse, "land" wires into a panel.


You cut-in the wire...whether it's in a panel, box etc....I was just sayin' it in a bad wa!


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

My apprentices called it "dogging it", but only if they weren't the ones "dogging it".


----------

